# How to build a fly bot?



## gdebojyoti (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello everyone.

I want to build a flying robot for my final year project next year. I have experience with building basic robots (line followers, candle blowers, dtmf, etc).

From what I understand, the concept is very simple.

4 rotors at 4 sides. Perfectly balanced to keep the whole system level with respect to ground.
2 rotate clockwise, 2 anti-clockwise.
To turn the bot to a side, one needs to lower the speed of the corresponding rotor.

That's all, I believe. (Please correct me if any of the above is incorrect.)

The thing is I do not know how to put the whole thing together. I do not require extensive knowledge on this as it is not my subject. I just need the practical info which is enough for my project.

Will someone please tell me about a few "how to"s regarding this?

And also what are the things (hardware) I need?

Regards.


----------



## doomgiver (Feb 18, 2013)

why should half the rotors be spinning the wrong way? its perfectly fine to have them spinning in one direction. the "spin" only happens in choppers that have a single main rotor.  anything more than a single rotor does not require anti-spin.  try to space out the rotors, as putting them too close can cause turbulence and handling issues.  i'd suggest a pusher config, and that you INCREASE rpm to change direction, coz decreasing rpm means that your bot will slide downwards in the direction. if rotor speed is increased, then it will move up in the opposite direction, letting you have more control.  if you want even better handling, increase rpm of one fan and decrease rpm of opposite fan.


----------



## quagmire (Feb 18, 2013)

This.. 

.
.
.

Which microcontroller you using/plan to use? Whats your budget? State all details completely..


----------



## RCuber (Feb 18, 2013)

why dont you get a DIY kit for testing. there are shops in mumbai and other places which ships DIY kits, just google em.

by getting a DIY key you can get a understanding on how things work and then decide what features you want to add to it ( build a new one from scratch ).


----------



## tkin (Feb 18, 2013)

Its very difficult to do, not trying to discourage you but the main issue we had was with stability, even though we bought the best motors for the money we couldn't get it to stabilize, it will sway towards one direction or the other, and at times when it did work, trying to steer it made the whole thing come crashing down , we later decided that to do it we need to use a micro-controller with a gyro sensor or acceloremeter to automatically calculate sloping and adjust the rotors, something which was beyond our reach.


----------



## diagus (Feb 18, 2013)

check out ArduPilot - DIY Drones


----------



## gdebojyoti (Feb 18, 2013)

Thanks to all for their replies. 

@quagmire: Haven't decided any of them. The idea of building a fly bot came to my mind last night. I'll discuss it with my friends tomorrow in college. Will let you know asap.


----------

